# Anyone Here Snag This Cimier?



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Missed a cracking little lot on e.bay before. To be honest I bid with about 45 minutes to go but then got sidetracked and forgot it was even running!!

All for spares or repairs, but the little Cimier twin-dial chronograph there is a cracking project - usually Â£300 or so in working order.

It went for a song, hope someone on here got it.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331089889629?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2649


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

nah cimier are normally pin pallets in the style of chronos, no bargains missed


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Thomasr said:


> nah cimier are normally pin pallets in the style of chronos, no bargains missed


agreed... is a lapanouse /rego 2370, i have that movement with that dial in my parts and have another version .....

pin pallet chronographs... alot like the watches with the EB2340's


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Apr 13, 2013)

All talmi, yes ... still, true chronographs ;-)










I had mine maintained by a watchmaking friend who regulated it to within 15 secs/day. And the blue on its face is second to nothing in my collection.

Watch the bracelet - plain tin. The kind of tin they make tin-cans of ;-) but very relaxed. (I actually considered replacing it with a rallye bracelet (dunno how the metal clamps with holes in them are called ;-), but there's so little room between the case and the spring bar that I simply didn't get it in. Neither worked leather.) So I live with it - it adds to the pretending looks of this watch. 

Regards,

Tomcat


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

looks nice with the blue dial!


----------

